# Problem mit Eclipse 3.1 und kompillierung für java 1.4



## Icewind (23. Aug 2005)

hab defaultmäßig eingestellt das er für java 1.5 kompiliert nun wollte ich aber auch einmal für 1.4 kompilieren... hab bei dem projekt dann eingestellt es soll für java 1.4 kompatibilität kompiliere, allerdings geht das nicht, er zeigt zb nicht an das eine klasse die in 1.4 nicht existiert nicht gefunden werden kann... etc.. er spuckt keinen einzigen fehler aus, allerdings funktioniert das ausführen auf einer jre 1.4 auch nicht.... 
früher hatt das funktioniert und seitdem ich die 3.1er final hab geht das nicht mehr.... hab auch nichts an den einstellungen oder so geändert... also nicht das ich es wüsste


----------



## Natorion (23. Aug 2005)

Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JREs

dann halt die richtige einfügen der rest sollte klar sein


----------



## Icewind (23. Aug 2005)

sollte doch eigentlich auch ohne installiertes jre gehen oder??
halt ohne zweites jre....


----------

